# R/C P47 with a Moki Engine. Give it a listen.



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

I found this online today even though it dates back to 2011. It'a large scale P-47 with a Moki Five Cylinder engine that sounds to my ears like the real thing. Give it a look see and listen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=148&v=qPsHhWALh-w


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

!!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Fun to watch, thanks for posting!

Carl-


----------



## DaneBramage (Jun 27, 2010)

Well done sir!!! The sound was sweet as Alabama honey! I am a jug man. Great attention to the aesthetic detail.


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks and sounds great! I love the sound of all of those radials.


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

The P-47 is my favorite plane from WWII. They were awsome. I have never seen an RC controlled one before, let alone a real live preserved flying warbird. I can only imagine what the real engine sounds like.


----------

